# Teen helps adoptable dogs stand out with handmade bow ties



## Prairie dog (Apr 3, 2021)

Teen helps adoptable dogs stand out with handmade bow ties​
https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/03/us/dog-bow-ties-trnd/index.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 3, 2021)

How sweet that is!  I hope they all get adopted by nice people!


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Bless their hearts, what a wonderful idea.
It's good to see young ones care.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 3, 2021)

How adorable this is.  I hope that lad gets a  good business going for himself.  I buy dressy women's bow ties for my blouses from a like minded gal and she now has a good business for herself.


----------

